# ظهور السيده العذراء مرة اخرى فى اسيوط



## answer me muslims (30 مارس 2006)

*ظهور السيده العذراء مرة اخرى فى اسيوط*

الخبر ده بقا ياجماعه طازة جدا ومن مصدر موثوق منه ان العذراء بتظهر الان مرة اخرى فى كنيسه اسيوط:36_3_16:
المجد لاسم الرب يسوع ... ظهور القديسة مريم فى كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل فى اسيوط وسط عددكبير من المصليين ولحد الان االظهور قائمقائم www.meca-me.orgالكنيسة


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2006)

*انا عرفت من امبارح وفعلا ظهرت فى كنيسه الملاك 

يارب تفضل تظهر على طول *


----------



## zaki (31 مارس 2006)

صور التجليات النورانية للعذراء مريم في أسيوط*شاهد صور التجليات النورانية المصاحبة لظهور العذراء مريم علي ايكونات كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل في اسيوط .​*


----------



## zaki (31 مارس 2006)

بعض  الصور القديمة   لظهورات  القديسة العذراء مريم بمصر​
*ظهو العذراء بكنيسة الزيتون سنة 1968*​








*ظهور العذراء مريم بأسيوط  فوق كنيسة مار مرقس​*










http://up4.w6w.net/upload/31-03-2006/w6w_200603310637401f2f0d1b.JPG















*معلومة لمن لا يعلم : ان الحكومة المصرية سنة 2000 أمرت محافظ اسيوط بأصدار اومر بقطع التيار الكهربائى عن المحافظة كلها  وكان فى  هذا اليوم  اكثر  ظهر  للعذاء من حيث العدد   وكان  نورها  يضىء  المدينة  بأكملها  واستمر  ظهور   العذراء  بأسيوط يوميآ  لاكثر  من  شهرين  مما  مكن  الجميع  من  الذهاب  ورؤية  هذا  الظهور  العظيم  الذى  عزى  الشعب  القبطى  على  احزانهم  الناتجة  عن  اضطهادم  وقتل  ذويهم*


*هذة  رسالة  من  السماء  
موجهه  للعالم  كلة  على  ان  اللة  مع اقباط   مصر​*


----------



## hema_love (31 مارس 2006)

مواضيع جميلة جدا


----------



## hema_love (31 مارس 2006)

مواضيع جميلة جدا


----------



## hema_love (31 مارس 2006)

مواضيع جميلة جدا


----------



## zaki (1 أبريل 2006)

*باين  كدة  ان   الموقع  اللى  برفع  علية  الصور  مربى  دقن  وعندة  زبيبة

علشان  كدة  الصور  اللى  فى  المشاركة  رقم  4    راحت
انا  هعملها  ملفات  مرفقة  علشا  اللى  عايز  يشوفها

المجموعة  دى  لظهور  العذراء  بكنيسة   العذراء  مريم  بالزيتون  سنة  1968*


----------



## zaki (1 أبريل 2006)

*المجموعة  دى  لظهور  العذراء  مريم  بكنيسة  مار  مرقس  بأسيوط  سنة  2000


وفيها  ملف  لجريدة  الاهالى  وهما  بيسألوا  شيخ  الازهر  عن  رآية  بالظهور
شوفوها  ..........  واعرفوا  ردة  كان  اية  بعد  ما  شاف  العذراء  مريم  بعنية*


----------



## zaki (1 أبريل 2006)

*+++++   تابع   +++++​*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (2 أبريل 2006)

*ثم يتساءلون؟"؟؟؟؟*

*بينما الاضطهاد و المذابح و المحارق الدائمة قائمة ضد الاقباط منذ اول لحظة فى الاحتلال الاستيطانى الاجرامى العربى المحمدى لمصر عام641 و الى اليوم *
*فإن المراقب المحايد يتعجب كيف ان مصر بها قبطى قح من ابناء مصر الاصليين و من سلالة الفراعنة العظام*
*كيف بينما يهيج المحمديون الدنيا ولا يقعدوها خوفا من ان يكفرون بديانة النكّاك لمجرد ان شبابا دنماركيا رسم صورا*
*نحن نتعرض  للهجوم الرهيب على ديننا من وسائل الاعلام الحكومية التى نولها ليلا و نهار وسائل اعلام ارضية من صحف و اذاعات و تليفزيونات و مناهج دراسية كلها تحاول ان تشككنا فى رجاء الامم الاله يسوع المسيح    ............ و مع ذلك و ياللعجب إنا ليسوع  باقين *
*كخراف للذبح فى مجازر المحمدية و للحرق فى محارق  المحمدية و إنا ليسوع*
*و حل هذه الجدلية المنطقية بسيط  و هو افتقاد ربنا الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح لنا *
*يسوع لا يتركنا ابدا  و لا تمر مذبحة رهيبة بالاقباط الا و تأتى معجزة  هائلة لا يصدقها عقل يعزى بها يسوع الاسر الثكلى الجريحة و يثبتها فى محبته الفدائية*
*أذكر انه اثناء مذبحة الكشح كنت استمع لاذاعة الكريستيان ساينس مونيتور و قال المذيع  الآن نصلى للمسيحيين فى أرض الاضطهاد أرض الظلم أرض الذبح أرض الاهانات أرض مصر  من هنا من ارض المسيح الولايات المتحدة الامريكية  نجحدك يا شيطان*
*و كانت كلمة المذيع تلك  بلسما لجروحى و أنا متفاجئ من تجاهل وسائل الاعلام العالمية لمذبحة الكشح الثانية كنتيجة لخيانة بعض الاقباط الذين كذبوا صحيفة الديلى تليجراف  بعد ان نشرت تفاصيل المذبحة الاولى  و*
*فعاد المذيع يقول*
*أما لمسيحييى ارض الظلم مصر فنقول لكم "يوم الرب قريب .....آمين تعالى ايها الرب يسوع"*
*:Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: :Happy_Sunshine: *
*نصلى من أجل الاخ الحبيب الاستاذ / zaki*
*على تعب محبته و نقله للاخبار السارة لنا  و نحن نعيش فى ارض الظلم*


----------



## ezzzak (7 أبريل 2006)

صور جديده للظهور


----------



## هابى (7 أبريل 2006)

شفعتك ياام النور  تكونى معانا


----------

